# Beating the system



## Noentry

Amazing to see Uber drivers across the globe so dissatisfied with its partner or employer, depending on how much Uber fights to avoid the regulations or taxation of that particular country.
I’ve never seen in all my career drivers so disillusioned with a format on so called ride sharing.
Drivers so angry that they post articles on how to cheat the system and on how best to maximise one’s earnings with little respect to customers.
It’s no wonder London Taxis are doing rather well.
Again thank you Uber for spending billions of pounds on past marketing to seduce the public and politicians on the future of public transport.


----------



## W00dbutcher

Noentry said:


> Amazing to see Uber drivers across the globe so dissatisfied with its partner or employer, depending on how much Uber fights to avoid the regulations or taxation of that particular country.
> I’ve never seen in all my career drivers so disillusioned with a format on so called ride sharing.
> Drivers so angry that they post articles on how to cheat the system and on how best to maximise one’s earnings with little respect to customers.
> It’s no wonder London Taxis are doing rather well.
> Again thank you Uber for spending billions of pounds on past marketing to seduce the public and politicians on the future of public transport.


Has nothing to do with the pax and everything to do with Uber's deceitful and underhand tactics..

Always treat your passenger with respect, unless they disrespect you. Then you invoke an education fee. That's pretty standard and simple.

Passengers are getting screwed just like the drivers


----------

